# GLUTEN,the hidden ennemy?



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Again.i've fell in the shredded wheat trapp today and i pay for it







.It must be gluten isn't it?I think i'm ready for a gluten-free diet.I also found this article:Celebs blamed for phantom food allergies:http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/arti...798&expand=true


----------



## 19856 (Jul 12, 2005)

Gluten is the main ememy... Shredded Wheat I believe has gluten in it but not really sure.. I know I paid for it for days after eating a bowl one morning for breakfast.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Could also be the wholemeal, shredded wheat still contains the husk or the insoluble fibre of the wheat grain, but Spas, if you suspect gluten it's worth a try! You have to be strict though and give it at least 3 to 4 months. Do you react to things like crispbreads and normal white wheat bread? If not then I doubt it is the gluten and more likely the whole wheat that's doing it


----------

